# "Designer" Sizing Bushing



## Kirk (Feb 4, 2006)

I purchased the designer twist pen sizing bushing, PKMONT-BUX.  This bushing will not fit on my mandrel.  It is too small, measured the hole and it appears to be about .010" smaller than the diameter of my mandrels. Does not appear to be out of round. The other bushings that I received for the designer pen kit do fit the mandrel; however this center bushing does not.  I have 3 different mandrels and the center bushing is too small for all of them.  I know two of my mandrels are from Penn State, not sure where I got the third.

I doubt it is a problem with my mandrels since the other bushings slide easily on and off.

Any recommendations?



Kirk


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 4, 2006)

Hold it securley and ream it out with a drill bit. Maybe a 1/4 or a J bit. It just has a burr or some thing inside to keep it from going on the madrel. It has happed to me with most everyone's bushings from time to time. A piece of leather or the "sticky" feeling tool box liner material around the bushing held with pliers will do the trick and keep you from marring the bushing's surface.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by Kirk_
> <br />I purchased the designer twist pen sizing bushing, PKMONT-BUX.  This bushing will not fit on my mandrel.  It is too small, measured the hole and it appears to be about .010" smaller than the diameter of my mandrels. Does not appear to be out of round. The other bushings that I received for the designer pen kit do fit the mandrel; however this center bushing does not.  I have 3 different mandrels and the center bushing is too small for all of them.  I know two of my mandrels are from Penn State, not sure where I got the third.
> 
> I doubt it is a problem with my mandrels since the other bushings slide easily on and off.
> ...


----------



## Kirk (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback Don.  I have already tried to ream the bushing out, no burrs.  Not out of round.  About .010" smaller than my mandrel shafts.  The other bushings slide easily.

Kirk


----------



## Kirk (Feb 4, 2006)

Don,

I just checked my post and realized that it may read like I was being sarcastic.  That was not my intent. I do appreciate you taking the time to reply.  I apolize and will be more careful in the future.

Kirk


----------



## clewless (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine was tight also.  I just put a round file to it, rotating as I filed.  Checked frequently, and in a few minutes it fit just fine.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 4, 2006)

Success?  I tried reaming with a round file, no joy.  

Used a 1/4" bit in the drill press.  Heat, smoke, cuttings and a lot of noise.  Got the bit through the hole though.  Fits on the mandrel now, little bit of play, no more than the other bushings though. 

Thanks for the help.

Kirk


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Kirk,
Those Bushings are hardened... [:0] Y'll gotta "lube" that bit and watch your feed rate... [] You won't hurt the Bushing, however, the Drill Bit could be Toast...[8D]


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 5, 2006)

Kirk, call the guys who sold it to you!  They should replace it without any problems. A minor burr is one thing but you shouldn't have go that far to get it on the mandrel!  If you got it from WoodTurninz just give Fritz a call.  He's a good guy to deal with, usually, unless you're trying to getBlackwood w/sapwood![]![][}][][]


----------

